# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  اردني يخترع محرك سيارة

## mylife079

تمكن مواطن اردني من تركيب محرك جديد على سيارة في المدينة الحرة بالزرقاء كبديل للمحرك الحالي يفوق بقدرته حوالي 20 ضعفا لقدرة المحرك التقليدي ويخفض استهلاك الوقود بنسبة 70 بالمائة.
ويمتاز المحرك الذي اخترعه محمد خليل اسندر بصغر حجمه وخفة وزنه وطول عمره لاعتماده على "الدحرجة" وانعدام الاحتكاك بين قطعه والتقليل من نسبة انبعاث الغازات الضارة بالبيئة.
كما يمتاز بخلوه من مشكلات التبريد والتشحيم التي تواجه المحركات التقليدية لاعتماده على نظام تبريد الهواء رباعي الاشواط بالاحتراق الداخلي بحسب المخترع .
وقال لوكالة الانباء الاردنية انه رغم ان سعة "المحرك الجديد " تبلغ 800 سي .
سي الا ان قوته تفوق قوة المحرك التقليدي ب(20 ) ضعفا ويعمل على تخفيض استهلاك الوقود بنسبة 70 بالمائة عن استهلاك المركبات التقليدية حيث يتيح المحرك للسيارة السير مسافة 700 كيلو متر بكل عشرين لترا من مادة البنزين .واضاف اسندر / 53 عاما / .
ان المحرك الذي تم انجازه خلال ثلاث سنوات لا يحتاج الى الصيانة لقلة حدوث اعطال فيه مشيرا الى انه يمكن استبداله في حال تعطله من خلال وضع محرك جديد بديل في صندوق السيارة حيث لا يزيد وزنه عن " 70 كيلو غراما" ولا يتجاوز سعره ( الف ) دينار.

واشار الى ان هذا المحرك الذي تم اعتماده من قبل 37 دولة صناعية من بينها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية واليابان ودول اوروبا تتولى مؤسسة طلال ابو غزالة للملكية الفكرية تسجيله .
واوضح المدير الاقليمي لبراءات الاختراع في مؤسسة طلال ابو غزالة للملكية الفكرية المهندس احمد الزعبي ان المؤسسة هي المخولة بتسجيل براءة اختراع السيد اسندر في مختلف دول العالم مبينا ان المؤسسة تعنى من خلال مكاتبها السبعين المنتشرة في مختلف انحاء العالم بتسجيل براءات الاختراع والعلامات التجارية والنماذج الصناعية وحقوق المؤلف .
واستعرض اسندر المعيقات التي واجهته في تنفيذ اختراعه والتي تنحصر بعدم توافر الامكانيات الفنية والتقنية والاجهزة اللازمة مما رتب على المهندسين المنفذين جهدا اضافيا .
عمل اسندر الحاصل على شهادة الثانوية العامة في القطاع العام كفني ميكانيك وانتقل الى دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة ليعمل في مجال النقل والشحن.
واعرب اسندر عن امله في ان يسهم اختراعه في ظل ارتفاع اسعار المشتقات النفطية بالتقليل من نسبة الوقود المستهلك في المركبات حاليا وتخفيض اسعارها بعد اعتماد اختراعه الذي يقلل من قطع صنعها من 300 قطعة الى 156 قطعة مما يوفر من كلفتها الى جانب توفير فرص عمل جديدة في الدول المنفذة للاختراع.

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالخبر يامحمد

----------


## snowy river

مشكور......بس يا ريت نشوفه على أرض الواقع؟!!!

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو على الخبر محمد  :Smile:

----------


## مدحت

مشكور محمد على الخبر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

نهاية هالإختراع اما انه ما حد يسمع عنه بعد اليوم او تشتريه شركة اجنبية

وسلامة تسلمك

شكرا محمد

----------


## النورس الحزين

خبر جميل بس مش راح يتنفذ 
مشكور على هيك اخبار

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكوررر   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا فارس الاحلام على  المرور

----------

